# AIB 30 day notice Deposit account



## breffni (8 Jan 2010)

Hi can any one tell me whats the interest rate on AIB 30 day notice deposit account, I have an account with them but was checking their website but doesn't say anything about the interest rate. It was around 2.5% as far as i remember, but looks like it has been changed


----------



## Papercut (8 Jan 2010)

You'll find all their deposit rates here [broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010)

You are getting a very low 2%. 

Have you checked out the best buys here for lump sum deposits. You could get instant access, a much higher rate and a better return for your money.


----------

